# 50's Girl's Rollfast



## TammyN (Aug 17, 2013)

Thinking of buying this. I like the funky coral color and the light. It would look good parked next to its turquoise sister, which I already own. They're asking $200. What's a reasonable offer?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 25, 2013)

It is a neat color, but I wouldn't go over $125 on it.


----------

